
The Strange Case of Daniel Defoe’s Civet Scheme - Vigier
https://daily.jstor.org/the-strange-case-of-daniel-defoes-civet-scheme/
======
deckar01
> the iconic Chanel No. 5 was boycotted in the 1970s for using it.

> Chanel says it substituted synthetic civet for the natural version starting
> in 1998

[http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2306/does-civet-
com...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2306/does-civet-come-from-
tortured-cats/)

